# Lottie ate sugar



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

The decorating kind. I caught her green mouthed. I'm thinking she'll be fine except for maybe the sugar crash right? Just sugar and green food coloring. Now my carpet has some green spot I'll need to clean though.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

It depends on how much she actually ate. A lot of sugar can send the blood sugar critically high.
If it wasn't a lot, give her some protein to help prevent the crash.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I think at most a teaspoon. She mostly just wanted the plastic container. And spread a lot of it over the floor.


----------

